

ASK PG: Did the home page algorithm change? - csomar

I'm noticing 5 days old stories hitting the home page again. Also "Ask HN" posts are hitting the home page again after 20-15 hours of being posted.
======
pg
No, but I see signs of something odd happening. Will investigate.

~~~
pg
Somehow the top stories stopped getting sorted. In the past there have been
bugs that caused the thread that resorts the frontpage to stop working.
Presumably it was another one, but this time the cause was gone by the time I
looked. I resorted the top few pages manually. I hope they will now stay
sorted.

~~~
daveungerer
Does the fact that this 791 day old story made the front page again fit with
what you're suspecting?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=872283>

~~~
pg
Once resorting breaks, anything that gets upvoted can get stuck on the
frontpage.

------
easy_rider
they sure have a lot of points in relation to the ewest items. Might be a
devaluation of the amount of points due to an increase in users/votes ?

What really happened aboard Air France 447 (popularmechanics.com) 824 points
by fr0sty 2 days ago | 355 comments

~~~
csomar
I have been here for a long time and I don't remember seeing a 1 day old post
in the front page unless it has something like 700 or 900 points. Also posts
without URL generally get quickly buried after they hit the front page and
don't show up again.

------
jtchang
There was a post like 55 days old that somehow was on the first page.

------
piinbinary
I noticed this as well.

